# Zum 7. Geburtstag: Office für Rentner



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2008)

aus dem Mailfach des Sohnemanns 





> vor einigen Tagen konnten wir Ihnen das aktuelle Microsoft Office 2007 H&S *besonders GÜNSTIG FÜR RENTER* anbieten.


irgendwas haben die da falsch notiert.


----------



## Reinhard (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Zum 7. Geburtstag: Office für Rentner*

Da hat dann wohl genau die eine Null deinem Nachwuchs ein Angebot gemacht, das er in dreiundsechzig Jahren wohl unmöglich ablehnen kann.
:scherzkeks:


----------

